# Weathering With You: Exklusiver Clip zum Film der Your-Name-Macher



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Weathering With You: Exklusiver Clip zum Film der Your-Name-Macher* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Weathering With You: Exklusiver Clip zum Film der Your-Name-Macher*


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. Januar 2020)

Für jeden Anime Fan ein muss .


----------



## imischek (12. Januar 2020)

und für solche die es durch solche filme werden


----------



## The_Searcher (12. Januar 2020)

Karte ist schon längst gekauft :3

Nächsten Sonntag mit meinem Kumpel in die OMU Vorstellung in München. Und laut dem Kino Portal ist die OMU Vorstellung fast schon ausgebucht. ^^ 

War schon damals bei Your Name im Kino, und wenn man die Werke von Makoto Shinkai kennt, weiß man was man erwarten kann:

Unglaubliche geile Zeichnungen/ Animationen und schöne Musik. Ich bin schon auf den Radwimps Song im Film gespannt


----------



## Marcelino (12. Januar 2020)

Ich selber schaue zwar nur noch selten Anime, aber bei Makoto Shinkai wurde ich bisher nie enttäuscht. Die Filme unter ihm waren allesamt sehenswert, auch für Leute, die mit Anime nicht wirklich viel anfangen können. Wenn man mit seinen Kindern Animationsfilme schaut und dessen nicht abgeneigt ist, macht hier selbst im Erwachsenenalter nichts verkehrt. Die Animationen sind wirklich atemberaubend - wenn man bedenkt, dass das alles zum Großteil per Hand gezeichnet wurde - und wird von der Musik passend abgerundet. Auch von der Geschichte her nehmen die Filme einen mit. Ich werde ihn wohl später auch ansehen. Your Name hat mir auch schon zusammen mit Garden Of Words und 5 Centimeter Per Second gut gefallen.


----------

